# ¿Por qué los argentinos hablan de tú en los foros?



## Eugens

¡Hola!

Ésto es algo que siempre me llamó la atención en este foro: muchos argentinos hablan de tú. 

Es verdad, seguramente en algunas partes de Argentina la gente habla de tú todos los días, pero en lugares como Buenos Aires ésto es inusual o se hace para lograr algún "efecto especial", humorístico-dramático, imitar cómo hablan en una telenovela extranjera o a la gente de algún país en el que el tuteo (en lugar de voseo) es común.

Si no hablan de tú en su vida cotidiana, ¿por qué lo hacen en el foro? ¿Es porque personalmente les gusta más hablar de tú que de vos? ¿Es porque piensan que es "más fácil de entender" para las personas que estudian español? ¿Es porque les parece mejor que los estudiantes de español practiquen el "tú" en lugar del "vos"?

A mí me parece que si una persona puede entender cuando le hablan de tú, también va a poder entender cuando le hablen de vos. Y si no puede entender, siempre puede preguntar y aprender algo nuevo. Lo único que podría dificultar la lectura, a mi modo de ver, es el uso de palabras muy regionales, pero supongo que habrá algunos estudiantes de español o hablantes nativos a los que les gustaría de todos modos verlas en el foro para conocerlas. Muchas veces se resalta en este foro la riqueza de cada idioma y lo positivo que es tener foreros de todas partes del mundo para enterarnos de cómo se habla en cada lugar. Supongo que debe haber estudiantes de español a los que les gustaría aprender a hablar de vos.

Me llama la atención porque incluso he visto "threads" en donde hablan de tú con foreros de España. Sin embargo, hasta ahora, nunca he visto a un/a forero/a español/a hablar (escribir) de vos. Tampoco he visto foreros norteamericanos escribiendo "color" con "u" o "analyze" con "s", como se hace en el inglés británico. Ni foreros británicos escribiendo en inglés norteamericano. (O por lo menos no me di cuenta)

Entonces, ¿cuál es la razón?


----------



## SpiceMan

Para demostrar que puedo hablar como se me cante el idioma. De tu de vos, con inglés mezclado, sin inglés mezclado. Estoy refregandoles a todos mi manejo del idioma 

No sé, me sale de adentro. no tengo otra explicación. Igual creo que escribo 50% en vos y 50% en tu. Digamos que no pienso, escribo sin más... y uno trata instintivamente de hablar de la manera que le sea más comprensible al receptor del mensaje en general.

Aunque siendo realistas, decir "vos comés" no tiene nada de incomprensible para ningún hispanoparlante.


----------



## blancalaw

Sos de Argentina, ¿Qué dirías vos?  ¿Tú o vos?


----------



## SpiceMan

_No soy Dios, comito herrores errores. _

Cometo. To commit -> Cometer. Yo cometo, *vos cometés* , el comete, etc _
_


----------



## Like an Angel

'¿Qué buena pregunta Mario?'  

Personalmente sé que hablo de tú, pero me doy cuenta cuando releo mis mensajes, no tengo idea que le pasa a mi cabeza cuando escribo en el foro pero me sale así. Quizás, tan solo quizás, es porque las veces que he conjugado un verbo en _argentino_, siempre salta alguien convirtiendo el hilo en otro hilo y haciendo que se vaya del tema, entonces para evitar esos líos mi sesos deciden hablar de tu. La verdad no sé si es esa la razón, aunque, al igual que vos, me había planteado esta misma pregunta, no sobre los otros foreros argentinos, sino sobre mí misma.


----------



## Phryne

Buenas Euge!

Yo no noto un abuso del uso del "tú" por parte de los argentinos aunque esto puede deberse a que presto poca atención sobre el lugar de origen de quien lo escribió . Por mi parte, al contestarte a vos, a un mexicano, peruano, español o a cualquier otro avanzado estudiante del castellano (como los hay muchos acá), respondo de "vos", lisa y llanamente porque es así como hablo. De todas formas, no le veo lo negativo al uso del "tú" y reconozco que sí lo uso cuando estoy respondiendo a algún estudiante de castellano ya que entiendo muy bien el problema de aprender y recordar cada una de las conjugaciones verbales y no tengo ganas de complicarle su existencia con una conjugación extra. Si embargo, también reconozco que a mi media naranja, quien es angloparlante, le hablo de "vos", con lunfardo y todo, básicamente obligándolo a aprender mi forma de hablar. Pero eso es otro cantar...

Saludos


----------



## esteban

Yo no soy argentino pero al igual que muchos de ustedes, uso el _vos_ casi siempre oralmente y al escribir pues no sé qué me pasa pero uso al contrario casi siempre _tù_...
Yo creo que ante todo pienso al pobre holandés o japonés que està aprendiendo a conjugar con _tù_ y de pronto ve por primera vez en vida suya _vos sos, vos venìs, caminà, hacelo_ y pienso que definitivamente esto podrìa llegar a confundirlo bastante (y màs si aprendiò espanol en Espana porque al ver un _venìs_ por ejemplo podrìa creer que se trata de un _vosotros_)...
Ademàs, para mì el voseo es una marca dialectal, asì que me imagino que inconscientemente lo evito como cualquier colombianismo (para mayor comprensiòn) aunque no lo logro siempre...
!Deberìamos abrir un nuevo hilo "sòlo jerga y regionalismos" para poder desahogarnos! !Asì podrìa unir el poder del _colombiano_ _sin tabùes_ (con especializaciòn: _payanés_) al del _cordobés avanzado_!

saludos
esteban


----------



## princesa azteca

estoy confundida, alguien me puede decir si el voceo es cuando se habla de usted, de vosotros o cómo es??


----------



## Eugens

¡Hola a todos!

Phryne, por favor no me malinterpretes (te lo digo usando vos  ). Yo no estoy diciendo que haya algo negativo en hablar de tú, sino que que quiero remarcar que no hay nada negativo en hablar de vos. Siento que se percibe que hay algo negativo en el "vos" porque mucha gente lo evita. Abrí este hilo más que nada porque quiero derribar el mito de que "no hablo de vos porque es más difícil de entender para los extranjeros". ¿Es realmente más difícil de entender? ¿Qué dicen los no-nativos? ¿Leyeron alguna vez un post con los verbos con la conjugación con vos y no lo entendieron, pero si los verbos hubieran estado conjugados con "tú" sí habrían entendido?

Probablemente algunos no lo sepan conjugar, pero entender cuando lo leen, creo que sí. Aparte si lo usamos más, van a terminar aprendiéndolo a conjugar (creo yo)


----------



## Eugens

princesa azteca said:
			
		

> estoy confundida, alguien me puede decir si el voceo es cuando se habla de usted, de vosotros o cómo es??


Es cuando se habla de "vos" (es una alternativa a usar "tú", segunda persona del singular)
*Voseo*

m. Uso del pron. vos en lugar de tú, como tratamiento de confianza, que se da en gran parte de Hispanoamérica:
cuando estuvo en Buenos Aires le costó acostumbrarse al voseo.
Uso del antiguo tratamiento de vos.


----------



## Rayines

*Eugens: ¡por supuesto que yo prefiero hablar de "vos",che pibaa!, pero decido tutear muchas veces pensando que a una persona que está aprendiendo español lo puede confundir agregar una conjugación más. Simplemente por eso!  .*


----------



## ITA

Upa che,no me había dado cuenta de eso.En lo personal nunca uso el "tu" a menos que (como mi amiga alemana) me lo pidan ya que el "vos" la confunde mucho ,entonces (como la idea es entendernos) ahi lo utilizo pero con mucha dificultad para mi.


----------



## Eugens

¡Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!


			
				ITA said:
			
		

> En lo personal nunca uso el "tu" a menos que (como mi amiga alemana) me lo pidan ya que el "vos" la confunde mucho


 Ah, bueno, entonces me equivoqué y sí era más difícil. 

Yo había leído por ahí que las conjugaciones de "vos" eran más fáciles de conjugar porque, en general, son más parecidas al infinitivo y tienen menos irregularidades:
"Podés", "tenés" son más parecidos a "poder" y a "tener" que a "p*ue*des" y "t*ie*nes" (no hay diptongo)

Well that article has misled me! (igual creo que si la hacés practicar, al final va a aprender )


----------



## luis masci

Eugens said:
			
		

> Abrí este hilo más que nada porque quiero derribar el mito de que "no hablo de vos porque es más difícil de entender para los extranjeros". ¿Es realmente más difícil de entender? ¿Qué dicen los no-nativos? ¿Leyeron alguna vez un post con los verbos con la conjugación con vos y no lo entendieron, pero si los verbos hubieran estado conjugados con "tú" sí habrían entendido?


 
Eugens, es evidente que si habláramos de "vos", lo que implica una conjugación de verbos diferente (en algunos casos muy diferente como en "vos sos" en lugar de "tu eres"), sería una complicación extra para aquellos que estan aprendiendo el español.
Yo como todo argentino hablo de "vos" en mi vida cotidiana, pero aqui lo evito a conciencia por consideración hacia esas personas, ya que entiendo el problema de aprender y recordar cada una de las conjugaciones verbales y no quiero complicarlos con una conjugación extra.

​


----------



## cuchuflete

Eugens,



> ¿Qué dicen los no-nativos?



Me da igual.  Estoy más acostumbrado al tutear, pero entiendo sin dificultad alguna el voseo.  Es como hablar con gente de otra región ... nos entendemos a pesar de estas pequeñas diferencias.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## SpiceMan

Eugens said:
			
		

> Yo no estoy diciendo que haya algo negativo en hablar de tú, sino que que quiero remarcar que no hay nada negativo en hablar de vos. Siento que se percibe que hay algo negativo en el "vos" porque mucha gente lo evita.


Creo que eso tiene que ver más con tu percepción de las cosas, creo que todos evitamos el vos por diversas razones, pero nunca se me ocurrió pensar que tenía algo de negativo, sólo confuso para el que desconoce el voseo. (Hasta una mexicana está preguntando si voseo es hablar de vosotros o qué).


----------



## Eugens

luis masci said:
			
		

> Eugens, es evidente que si habláramos de "vos", lo que implica una conjugación de verbos diferente (en algunos casos muy diferente como en "vos sos" en lugar de "tu eres"), sería una complicación extra para aquellos que estan aprendiendo el español


No es taan evidente. No hay que asumir que no te van a entender. Yo tengo amigos que hice por WR, que nunca fueron a ningún país en el que se hable de vos, que en sus clases de español quizá no les enseñaron esa conjugación y sin embargo, entienden.


----------



## Eugens

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> (Hasta una mexicana está preguntando si voseo es hablar de vosotros o qué).


 No sabía lo que era el voseo, pero yo creo que si lee una oración en la que se usa el voseo, entendería lo que esa oración dice.


----------



## araceli

Buenas noches:
Yo jamás usé el tú en mi vida, pero aquí sí lo empecé a usar pensando en las personas que están estudiando castellano, como ya dijeron aquí.
Si estoy escribiendo a alguien de Argentina cambio al voseo.
La verdad que es un lindo ejercicio para practicar el idioma de una.
Saludos.


----------



## luis masci

Eugens said:
			
		

> No es taan evidente. No hay que asumir que no te van a entender. Yo tengo amigos que hice por WR, que nunca fueron a ningún país en el que se hable de vos, que en sus clases de español quizá no les enseñaron esa conjugación y sin embargo, entienden.


 
Lo que es evidente, es que le estas agregando una conjugación extra. Al margen que haya quienes entiendan sin problemas y quienes no tanto. Se supone que en el foro estas escribiendo para muchos. ​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Hablando como angloparlante, la unica vez que voseaba a alguien (un argentino) en este foro, un español me corregió muy rapidemente.  (Bueno, entonces no tuvé los acentos....)

Soy mas comodo con "vos", pero dejé de emplearlo aquí cuando veí que los argentinos no lo emplean.


----------



## SpiceMan

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Siendo angloparlante, la única vez que voseaba a alguien (un argentino) en este foro, un español me corrigió muy rápidamente. (Bueno, en el momento no tenía acentos....)
> 
> Me siento más cómodo con "vos", pero dejé de emplearlo aquí cuando veía que los argentinos no lo empleaban.


 (o "ví que los argentinos no lo emplean").
Bueno, si te sentís más cómodo con el "vos", usálo .



			
				luis masci said:
			
		

> Eugens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es taan evidente. No hay que asumir que no te van a entender. Yo tengo amigos que hice por WR, que nunca fueron a ningún país en el que se hable de vos, que en sus clases de español quizá no les enseñaron esa conjugación y sin embargo, entienden.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que es evidente, es que le estás agregando una conjugación extra. Al margen que haya quienes entiendan sin problemas y quienes no tanto. Se supone que en el foro estás escribiendo para muchos.
Click to expand...

Lo que sí creo importante es que en las conjugaciones como "estas" que son muy confundibles con "tu" es importante intentar ponerlas bien (El que está libre de pecado que tire la primer piedra... Seguro me matan a piedrazos, de guachos nomás. Si hablo por msn con un amigo no pongo ni medio acento, pero en el foro intento hacerlo. Más que una queja es un recordatorio a mí mismo en público )

Con respecto a lo que discuten, le doy la razón a los 2. No es tan difícil (el "taaaan" *bien* argentino de Eugens me encantó), pero es una conjugación más para aprender. Entre aprender 6 conjugaciones + participio + gerundio y 7 conjugaciones, participio y gerundio... ¿Qué le hace una mancha más al gato?

Por otro lado hasta ahora -como dije antes- ni me había dado cuenta que escribía en "tu", ni entendía mis propias razones. Me voy a autoimponer una estricta política de usar "vos", me gusta complicarle la vida a los que estudian para que se esfuercen. 

Que estudien que para eso es tan rico el idioma.


----------



## blancalaw

Hola todos,
Soy de los EEUU y si es cierto que me confundí con el "vos" por un mes o mas mientras estaba en Argentina.  Aunque yo estaba en "vos-landia" jeje no sabia que pasaba cuando me decian "de donde sos".  Como maestra de español creo que es importante avertirles a los alumnos que hay una diferencia, para que se den cuenta, aunque no tienen que aprender a usarlo.
También conozco a algunos Argentinos que ya hace años que viven aca en los EEUU.  Se nota que su lenguaje cambió de usar "vos" a usar "tú".  Cuando les pregunté por qué no dicen "vos", me dijeron que nadie acá lo entiende y por eso se han acostumbrado a usar "tú" hasta el punto de reemplacer el "vos" en su lenguaje.
Para mí (mi opinión personal si vale algo jejeje) me gusta el uso de "vos" mas que "tú" porque me da lindos recuerdos de mi tiempo en Argentina con muchos amados amigos.  Afortunadamente aprendí a usar "vos" antes de volver a mi tierra.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Puestos a escoger prefiero que hablen de vos... ¡me encanta!  

Mei


----------



## ITA

Bueno che al final nuestro "vos" no es tan malo,a muchos les gusta escucharlo,les suena lindo a sus oidos (comentarios que me hacen los europeos que hablan conmigo).
Así que no dejemos nuestras raices porteñas de lado (digo porteñas ya que en muchas provincias se usa el "tu") ya bastante términos en inglés usamos diariamente.
Y bueno, (por que no) cuendo surja la duda de que es el "vos" ahí nos despachamos con una pequeña clase de gramáica . 
Desde Bs As Ita.
P.D. Yo tampoco sabía lo de los "pinitos"


----------



## siljam

Sí, pero los avisos y publicidad que dicen "vení", "hacéte", "comprá", "elegí"
y similares,
me parecen en exceso 
chabacanos y vulgares
y por eso así lo expreso
en estos doctos lugares.


----------



## Kaia

Hablamos de "tú" no porque el resto de la gente no entienda el "vos" sino porque muchas veces, lo que no se entiende es el verbo que se conjuga luego, ya que es muy diferente al español de España.
Si yo digo "tú juegas conmigo" y "vos jugás conmigo" quizás para una persona que recién está aprendiendo las conjugaciones, le resulte muy confuso entender el "jugás".  Esto creo que pasa mucho con los verbos irregulares, y sería complicado que aprenda las dos formas en un nivel inicial de aprendizaje de la lengua.
En cambio podría llegar a entender "vos te llamás Pedro" / "tú te llamas Pedro"....pero creo que nosotros, argentinos, cuando enseñamos español, debemos primero enseñar el español de España (al menos escrito) y luego una vez que tenga esto aprendido, podemos introducirlo en las variantes del español que se habla en América (pronunciación diferente) y el español que se habla en Argentina (diferentes pronunciación y conjugación verbal).

Un saludo, K.


----------



## fenixpollo

Otro angloparlante opina:  ¡háblenme de vos!  Así aprendo.  Y me encanta el acento argentino cuando lo escucho o cuando lo leo; añade a la individualidad de la persona que lo use. 





			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, también reconozco que a mi media naranja, quien es angloparlante, le hablo de "vos", con lunfardo y todo, básicamente obligándolo a aprender mi forma de hablar. Pero eso es otro cantar...


 Eso no es tan malo (digo, que nos obligues a hablarte de vos)...  

Saldudos.


----------



## marinax

bueno, personalmente yo trato de usar el TU cuando hago una traduccion porque supongo que es la forma mas usada internacionalmente (a menos que el que hace la consulta sea argentino).
tambien por la misma razon aclaratoria que aca muchos comentaron es que uso la expresion "en mi pais se dice asi..."

y al fin y al cabo cada uno habla como quiere y le sale en el momento.
ya muchos han dicho (o dijeron ) que intercambian el uso de TU y VOS dependiendo la ocasion. no hay ninguna regla explicita.
no creo que le seamos "infieles" a nuestra "version del castellano" por usar el TU de vez en cuando...


----------



## Dandee

marinax said:
			
		

> bueno, personalmente yo trato de usar el TU cuando hago una traduccion porque supongo que es la forma mas usada internacionalmente (a menos que el que hace la consulta sea argentino).
> tambien por la misma razon aclaratoria que aca muchos comentaron es que uso la expresion "en mi pais se dice asi..."
> 
> y al fin y al cabo cada uno habla como quiere y le sale en el momento.
> ya muchos han dicho (o dijeron ) que intercambian el uso de TU y VOS dependiendo la ocasion. no hay ninguna regla explicita.
> no creo que le seamos "infieles" a nuestra "version del castellano" por usar el TU de vez en cuando...


 
Estoy en todo de acuerdo contigo (con vos), además si estás en Argentina y no conoces mucho de como se habla en el resto de los países hispano hablantes crees que la forma natural de hablar el español es como se habla en Argentina, pero en realidad es solo una excepción. El verdadero español es hablar de "TU" como en las telenovelas. Cuando me fuí de Argentina no sabía esto y me daban ganas de gritar ¡Paren de hablar así! ¿Por que no hablan naturalmente???, porque me daba la sensación de estar metido en una telenovela que no terminaba nunca, pero la realidad es que los argentinos somos los diferentes.
Creo que la pronunciación y la fonética argentina son muy buenas ya que tenemos un sonido bien definido para cada consonante y nuestra dicción es muy clara, pero ..........mmmmmmm... creo que hablamos un español cocoliche y aunque yo no quiero perder mi acento de vez en cuando se me escapa algún Tu y eso no me gusta mucho .
En los chats y foros hablo de Tu para que no suene extraño a los que me leen y en mi vida diaria hablo como argentino, porque lo tengo re pegado y como ya dije, me gusta y no quiero perderlo. Así que, a los argentinos que no lo saben en el 90% (solo para dar una cifra) de los países hispanos se habla de Tu, menos en Argentina, Uruguay y tal vez algún otro.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Phryne

Eugens said:
			
		

> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Phryne, por favor no me malinterpretes (te lo digo usando vos  ). Yo no estoy diciendo que haya algo negativo en hablar de tú, sino que que quiero remarcar que no hay nada negativo en hablar de vos. Siento que se percibe que hay algo negativo en el "vos" porque mucha gente lo evita. Abrí este hilo más que nada porque quiero derribar el mito de que "no hablo de vos porque es más difícil de entender para los extranjeros". ¿Es realmente más difícil de entender? ¿Qué dicen los no-nativos? ¿Leyeron alguna vez un post con los verbos con la conjugación con vos y no lo entendieron, pero si los verbos hubieran estado conjugados con "tú" sí habrían entendido?
> 
> Probablemente algunos no lo sepan conjugar, pero entender cuando lo leen, creo que sí. Aparte si lo usamos más, van a terminar aprendiéndolo a conjugar (creo yo)


 Disculpame si te malinterpreté o contesté mal. En ningún momento quise generar discordia.

Respecto a confundir con el "voseo" a los extranjeros, para mí depende del nivel que tengan. Por ejemplo, dudo que confundamos al Sr. Pollo (del foro), cuyo dominio del castellano es sorprendete. Pero hay otros foristas, los cuales recién comienzan sus estudios, y ahí si creo que agregar una persona más abruma. No por nada en los colegios acá (EEUU) donde enseñan el castellano omiten tanto el "vos" como el "vosotros". Luego al avanzar y hacerse más familiar con éstos, entenderlos pasa a ser más sencillo, pero su uso no. En este respecto, mi media naranja entiende todos los usos. Aprende el "tú" en la universidad y yo le hablo de "vos". Así y todo, a mí me habla de "usted" . Y no hay manera de sacarle esta costumbre, la cual suele confundirme cuando por ejemplo pregunta "tiene calor?", y yo no sé si me pregunta si yo tengo calor o si un tercero tiene calor. Cosas de la lengua! 



			
				ITA said:
			
		

> Así que no dejemos nuestras raices porteñas de lado (digo porteñas ya que en muchas provincias se usa el "tu") ya bastante términos en inglés usamos diariamente.


 Creo que en realidad la mayoría de la nación habla de "vos", sólo algunas pocas provincias hablan de "tú" (hasta ahora solo se me ocurren algunas zonas de Mendoza). 

Saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

Phryne said:
			
		

> Creo que en realidad la mayoría de la nación habla de "vos", sólo algunas pocas provincias hablan de "tú" (hasta ahora solo se me ocurren algunas zonas de Mendoza).


 
¿Querés que te la complique todavía más amiga? En Santiago del Estero te tratan de vos, pero al verbo lo conjugan como tú, vg.: *vos sabes* (no, vos sabés) que te he visto, pero no te he conocido (además usan mucho más el pluscuamperfecto que el resto de Argentina, pero ese es oooooootro tema )


----------



## Rayines

> En Santiago del Estero te tratan de vos, pero al verbo lo conjugan como tú


*Y siguiendo con las complicaciones: en Uruguay -no me atrevo a decir "siempre", porque se barajan muchas estadísticas aquí...pero mucha veces- dicen "venís tú?" *


----------



## Herenia

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Creo que eso tiene que ver más con tu percepción de las cosas, creo que todos evitamos el vos por diversas razones, pero nunca se me ocurrió pensar que tenía algo de negativo, sólo confuso para el que desconoce el voseo. (Hasta una mexicana está preguntando si voseo es hablar de vosotros o qué).


jajaja, si es cierto. El voceo es un poco complicado para las personas que apenas empiezan a hablar español. Hasta los mismos Argentinos de Buenos Aires se equivocan y se hacen bolas al conjugarlo!!!... y eso que es propio de su region, jejejejejje.


----------



## ampurdan

voceo: acción de anunciar algo a voces.
voseo: acción y efecto de vosear, dar a alguien el tratamiento de vos.

Nada que ver.


----------



## Alundra

ampurdan said:
			
		

> voceo: acción de anunciar algo a voces.
> voseo: acción y efecto de vosear, dar a alguien el tratamiento de vos.
> 
> Nada que ver.


 
Ya empezaba yo a dudar si en realidad era voceo, y yo siempre lo había dicho mal....  

Alundra.


----------



## Nery R. Gonzalez

ITA said:
			
		

> Bueno che al final nuestro "vos" no es tan malo,a muchos les gusta escucharlo,les suena lindo a sus oidos (comentarios que me hacen los europeos que hablan conmigo).
> Así que no dejemos nuestras raices porteñas de lado (digo porteñas ya que en muchas provincias se usa el "tu") ya bastante términos en inglés usamos diariamente.
> Y bueno, (por que no) cuendo surja la duda de que es el "vos" ahí nos despachamos con una pequeña clase de gramáica .
> Desde Bs As Ita.
> P.D. Yo tampoco sabía lo de los "pinitos"


 
Al igual pasa, con los Nicaragüenses, en el uso diario (oral) de la lengua utilizamos el vos. Sin embargo, en lo escrito y "formal", utilizan (me excluyó muchas veces) el "tú". Creo que eso tienen mucho que ver con la forma en que nos enseñan desde la primaria a que el voseo es "informal".

Yo no creo que este sea el caso, ya que, si uno lo utiliza sin pensarlo en lo cotidiano, es parte intrinseca de nuestra lengua. Así que el vos es simplemente, diferente, ni formal, ni informal, ni malo, ni bueno. simplemente diferente.


----------



## Like an Angel

Nery R. Gonzalez said:
			
		

> Al igual pasa, con los Nicaragüenses.


 
¿Serías tan amable de escribirnos algo voseando? Quiero salir de una duda , eso sí, por favor, usá acentos ortográficos para saber cómo leerlo, gracias.


----------



## SpiceMan

Secundo la moción.


----------



## Nery R. Gonzalez

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¿Serías tan amable de escribirnos algo voseando? Quiero salir de una duda , eso sí, por favor, usá acentos ortográficos para saber cómo leerlo, gracias.


 
Está muy dificil saber que es lo que querés en específico. Creo que lo mejor que podés hacer es escribir sobre un tema (tópico) y hablemos sobre esto. No creés que es lo mejor?
Ahora estoy con la curiosidad de que es lo que querés confirmar. sería bueno, que después de esto pudieras compartir con nosotros tu hipótesis. Ya que de esta manera ampleariamos mucho más este tema interesante. 

Cualquier cosa me avisás, para que nos entendamos mejor.... 


Algo muy importante, que en estos momentos note, es que a diferencia de los otros paises donde se utiliza el vos. Acá en Nicaragua lo utilizamos (conjugamos los verbos) sin necesidad de decir la palabra "vos" explicítamente. No sé si esto es de ayuda...


----------



## Like an Angel

Nery R. Gonzalez said:
			
		

> Está muy dificil saber que es lo que querés en específico...


 
Perfecto Nery, creí que usabas el vos como lo usan los santiagueños en Argentina, según expliqué en un mensaje anterior. Veo que no, que es tal cual nuestro voseo. Muchas gracias


----------



## Nery R. Gonzalez

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Perfecto Nery, creí que usabas el vos como lo usan los santiagueños en Argentina


 
Like an Angel, busqué en todo el hilo pero no encontré nada sobre los santiagueñós, me podrías explicar un poco más, por favor. 

Y a todo esto, leí en una de las respuestas sobre los paises donde se utiliza el voseo y eso dió lugar a la siguiente interrogante:

Desde el punto de vista lingüistico, porque en esas zonas aisladas de latinoamerica se utiliza el voseo, a qué se debe esto? 

Será que compartimos en común el origen lingüistico, del español o castellano (a como dicen los suraméricanos)?

Otras diferencias que he notado entre el accento Argentino y Nicaragüense es la rápidez con que hablan. Aunque ambos voseamos hay momentos en que no logro entender muy bien lo que dicen :-( (perdón) o al menos eso es nota en las telenovelas Argentinas que pasan acá...


----------



## Rayines

> Like an Angel, busqué en todo el hilo pero no encontré nada sobre los santiagueñós, me podrías explicar un poco más, por favor.


*Ésta es la referencia, Nery:*


> ¿Querés que te la complique todavía más amiga? En Santiago del Estero te tratan de vos, pero al verbo lo conjugan como tú, vg.: *vos sabes* (no, vos sabés) que te he visto, pero no te he conocido (además usan mucho más el pluscuamperfecto que el resto de Argentina, pero ese es oooooootro tema )


----------



## ampurdan

La Academia Argentina hace tiempo que reconoció el voseo y que la RAE recoge las dos conjugaciones hoy en día. Yo tampoco estudié el voseo en la escuela, salvo alguna referencia en el curso preuniversitario.


----------



## MarX

Eugens said:


> Abrí este hilo más que nada porque quiero derribar el mito de que "no hablo de vos porque es más difícil de entender para los extranjeros". ¿Es realmente más difícil de entender? ¿Qué dicen los no-nativos? ¿Leyeron alguna vez un post con los verbos con la conjugación con vos y no lo entendieron, pero si los verbos hubieran estado conjugados con "tú" sí habrían entendido?


The first time I heard of *vos *from my Costarican friend, I only asked what the word meant.
The conjugation never confused me, I still understood everything he said.

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## Fernita

Como argentina que soy, me encanta hablar y escribir como lo hacemos acá.
Pero sucede que las pocas veces que lo hice, saltaron a corregirme.
Como no me gusta entrar en discusiones, aclaro que siempre depende del país para el que se está haciendo la traducción, o simplemente aclaro "En Argentina decimos así...".

De todas maneras, todos habrán visto que los títulos de los foros dicen "Sólo *Español*" y con mayúscula , "*Spanish*-English", etc. 
Hasta donde sé, nosotros no hablamos español pero si hay que seguir las normas del foro, tenemos que adaptarnos y escribir en español, salvo que alguien necesite saber específicamente cómo lo decimos nosotros.

¡Saludos a todos!
Ah, y muy interesante este hilo.


----------



## Rayines

> Hasta donde sé, nosotros no hablamos español


Querida Fernita, ¿qué dices? , nosotros no hablamos el *español como en España*, pienso .


----------



## Mate

Eugens said:


> Si no hablan de tú en su vida cotidiana, ¿por qué lo hacen en el foro? ¿Es porque personalmente les gusta más hablar de tú que de vos?
> 
> Todavía no conocí a ningún porteño que prefiera hablar de tú, salvo algún que otro esnob.
> En lo personal, siempre trato de vos a otro forero rioplatense.
> 
> 
> ¿Es porque piensan que es "más fácil de entender" para las personas que estudian español?
> 
> No sé si es más fácil o más difícil de entender; de lo que estoy seguro es que de este modo no los confundiré al presentarles, sin previo aviso, el dialecto de mi región. Además, pienso que depende de cuán adelantada esté una persona en sus estudios de castellano.
> 
> 
> ¿Es porque les parece mejor que los estudiantes de español practiquen el "tú" en lugar del "vos"?
> 
> Esto depende de donde quieran desempeñarse, a quién esté destinada su traducción. Si desean leer literatura rioplatense en su dielecto original, seguramente les convendrá conocerlo. Lo mismo si desean comunicarse verbalmente con la gente de por aquí sin que su castellano suene ajeno.
> 
> 
> Supongo que debe haber estudiantes de español a los que les gustaría aprender a hablar de vos.
> 
> Sí que los hay, y con gusto se les explican las diferencias.
> 
> 
> Me llama la atención porque incluso he visto "threads" en donde hablan de tú con foreros de España. Sin embargo, hasta ahora, nunca he visto a un/a forero/a español/a hablar (escribir) de vos.
> 
> Yo sí lo he visto. Y no solo de foreros españoles sino de otros países. Hasta me han tratado de vos foreros de los EEUU y de países europeos. Aunque reconozco que es poco frecuente y el tono es, por lo general, jocoso.



Saludos - Mate


----------



## argentina84

Rayines said:


> Eugens: ¡por supuesto que yo prefiero hablar de "vos",che pibaa!, pero decido tutear muchas veces pensando que a una persona que está aprendiendo español lo puede confundir agregar una conjugación más. Simplemente por eso!  .


 
Y además, cada vez que escribí de vos (haciéndome la embajadora de la lengua argentina), con la correspondiente conjugación del verbo, saltó alguien para decir que tu*v*ieran cuidado con mi post porque yo era argentina y acá hablamos diferente...

O sino tenía que estar aclarando...


----------



## Tezzaluna

Estimados foreros,

My childhood and teen years were spent in Costa Rica, among my family, immediate and extended.  I have only spoken in *vos* and *usted*.  I have no problem reading, listening to or understanding *tu*.  

However, I will not speak in the *tu* form in the forum because it is not who I am, it is not how I speak, and because I feel I must be true to the Spanish I was taught from infancy.  In my opinion, to change to *tu* would be to deny the Spanish of my parents and grandparents and to pretend to be who I am not.

I have posted more than 1400 posts in the forum so far, not all of them in English, and I have never had anyone question my use of *vos*.

What would the purpose of a cultural discussion forum if we were all alike?

If others can switch between vos and tu, I applaud their versatility.  

Tezza


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Amigos:

Sin ser de la Argentina, yo tengo ya más de un año de participar en estos foros y que yo recuerdo son rarísimos los posts en los que he usado el tú para dirigirme a alguien. Siempre prefiero usar el "voseo" por la sencilla razón de que me siento mucho más confortable tratando a las personas de esta manera y a la vez considero que de algún modo estoy proyectando parte de mi salvadoreñidad.

El voseo en *El Salvad*or (al cual ya me he referido en varios otros hilos) está más que arraigado, forma parte de nuestra identidad nacional, nos sentimos muy orgullosos de ello y pese a que los medios de comunicación y agencias de publicidad han tratado de acallarlo al usar solamente el tuteo, nunca lo han conseguido.

Cuando uso el tuteo no me siento natural, pienso que estoy aparentando lo que no soy, en fin, creo que son apreciaciones subjetivas pero ni modo, no puedo separar el voseo de mi personalidad. Al vosear a los demás considero que se está inspirando una confianza más cercana.

Sé que el hilo está enfocado solamente en el voseo argentino, pero no resistí la atentación de opinar desde la perspectiva de otra nación en la cual el voseo es parte de su patrimonio cultural tanto como nuestras pupusas y tamales.

Un fraternal saludo


----------



## Fernita

Rayines said:


> Querida Fernita, ¿qué dices? , nosotros no hablamos el *español como en España*, pienso .


 
Querida Inés: nosotros no hablamos español. Hablamos castellano que es lo mismo que decir español.
Sí, quise decir que *no hablamos como hablan en España, *por supuesto.


----------



## Aureliano Buendía

Estimados foreutas:

Leí con atención el hilo completo porque lo que se describe es algo que en verdad a mí me pasa y que no me puedo explicar. Yo soy argentino, más precisamente porteño, del bohemio barrio de Villa Crespo, toda mi vida he hablado voseando y jamás me expondría al ridículo de preguntarle "¿Me puedes decir la hora, si eres tan amable?" a un hincha en la popular de la cancha de Boca.

A mí lo que me pasa, cuando me dirijo a hispanoparlantes no argentinos o uruguayos, o aún más, a personas que están aprendiendo el idioma, es que tengo la sensación de que si voseo no van a entender un corno de lo que estoy hablando (como si por una de esas razones uso, por ejemplo, el archi super mega regionalismo "corno", que en este caso podría reemplazarse por "comino","pepino" o por la especia, fruta o verdura que tenga a mano). Por eso tiendo a usar el "tú", algo que no me resulta difícil porque mi vieja (v.g., mi madre) es hija de españoles, así como de esa noble nación son sus hermanos, por lo que suelo escuchar conversaciones tuteadas desde chico.

Ahora bien, considerando no sólo que son muchos más de los que pensaba los países hermanos que vosean, sino que incluso esta peculiaridad lingüística parece resultar atractiva a los extranjeros (y espero que particularmente a las extranjer*a*s), voy a intentar sacarme este bendito "vicio pedagógico" de escribir de "tú" en este foro, para empezar a hacerlo voseando. Así, de paso, los que no lo saben, lo aprenden.

Saludos.

A.B.


----------



## Mate

_El uso del vos es aceptado como español correcto solamente en la Argentina. Tanto es así que la Academia Argentina de Letras aceptó el uso del vos como legítimo en 1982, debido a la extensión del uso y a que también autores de prestigio usan el voseo en sus obras.

El voseo es una forma desprestigiada en casi todos los países donde se vosea, y ha sido censurado también por docentes y lingüistas. 

En Chile y Perú, la norma culta prefiere el tuteo, y el uso del voseo carece de prestigio e indica un nivel inferior cultural. 

La diferencia entre otros países voseantes y la Argentina no es la presencia del voseo sino el uso de vos en la literatura y en el lenguaje culto.

En la Argentina, el voseo es aceptado en casi todo el país y en todas las clases sociales. 

Se usa el vos en la prensa y también se enseña a escribir y hablar con el vos en las escuelas.
_ 

Lo que antecede es una apretada síntesis de este artículo.


* Nota del moderador*: la pregunta de este hilo es la que figura en su título: 

*¿Por qué los argentinos hablan de tú en los foros? *


Saludos,

Mateamargo
moderador


----------



## Julquette

Excelente pregunta. Siempre me ha molestado que otros argentinos hablen de tú cuando se dirigen a otro hispanohablante ¿es para que los otros los entiendan o solamente de afectados nomás? No lo sé y detesto a quienes lo hacen (muchos incluso en conversaciones orales... lo peor de lo peor... ¡lo he visto en profesores universitarios en congresos de hispanistas, por ejemplo!)
Sin embargo entiendo usar el tú en lugar del vos cuando se habla con estudiantes o personas no hispanohablantes, que no tienen un perfecto nivel de castellano. Hacerlo sería complicarlos innecesariamente.
¿Me entendés?


----------



## Sidjanga

Muy buena pregunta, si no la hubiera encontrado, la habría hecho yo aquí un día de estos.


Eugens said:


> ...Abrí este hilo más que nada porque quiero derribar el mito de que "no hablo de vos porque es más difícil de entender para los extranjeros". ¿Es realmente más difícil de entender? ¿Qué dicen los no-nativos? ¿Leyeron alguna vez un post con los verbos con la conjugación con vos y no lo entendieron, pero si los verbos hubieran estado conjugados con "tú" sí habrían entendido?


  Mi primer compañero de tándem** era bonaerense. Me habló de vos desde el principio, y diría que ni se le ocurrió hacer otra cosa (¿y por qué se le debería ocurrir?). Esto, sobre todo en vista de los muchos voseantes que se pasan en seguida al tú, se lo agradezco mucho. 
Yo en ese momento llevaba poco tiempo con el castellano, y hasta ese momento había tenido contacto sólo con el tuteo y el acento peninsular. Al principio me llevó algún tiempito acostumbrarme, pero creo que en realidad más bien al nuevo acento que al voseo. Por escrito no me causó nunca problema alguno entenderlo (el voseo).
¿Y qué otra cosa podría ser que la segunda persona del singular, sobre todo si te dirigís claramente a una sola persona? Y por si, al encontrártelo por primera vez, realmente no lo entendés, lo mirás en un diccionario, quizá leés un poco más, y habrás aprendido no sólo una nueva palabra, sino toda una forma de tratarse. Las conjugaciones correspondientes se distinguen de las del tuteo sólo en presente -y eso muy poco- y siguen una lógica muy fiable (además, los verbos irregulares en presente no lo son en voseo, lo que incluso lo puede hacer más fácil de entender ).
** intercambio lingüístico; te reunís para charlar o estudiar con otra persona que hable como lengua materna el idioma que vos querés aprender, y al revés


esteban said:


> Yo creo que ante todo pienso al pobre holandés o japonés que està aprendiendo a conjugar con tù y de pronto ve por primera vez en vida suya vos sos, vos venìs, caminà, hacelo y pienso que definitivamente esto podrìa llegar a confundirlo bastante (y màs si aprendiò espanol en Espana porque al ver un venìs por ejemplo podrìa creer que se trata de un vosotros)...


No te olvides (o olvidés) de que hay más hispanohablantes para quienes el voseo es el trato familiar normal y corriente que epañoles que usan _le_ como objeto directo para varones. Lo último también puede causar (y la verdad que no dudo que lo hace) mucho más confusión entre los estudiantes del castellano que el voseo. Aparte de eso, las dos cosas se tratan en las clases de idioma.





Ayutuxte said:


> Sé que el hilo está enfocado solamente en el voseo argentino, ...


Esto me parece que en primera línea se debe a que quien abrió este hilo es argentino, y, por lo menos según mí experiencia, son de hecho sobre todo los argentinos entre todos los voseantes quienes más se pasan al tú al hablar con alguien del que creen que no lo podría entender o a quien le podría resultar raro.

  Por mí escriban todos en voseo.
  Y por lo del no querer dificultarle la vida a estudiantes no muy avanzados, diría que tarde o temprano, en alguna parte, se tropezarán sí o sí con el voseo, y ¿por qué no aquí? Podría ser incluso mejor practicarlo aquí por escrito, donde siempre te da más tiempo para volver a leerlo las veces que quieras o consultar algún diccionario o gramática, lo que en el lengua hablada es prácticamente imposible.

 Además, me parece que entre todos los regionalismos (en términos de vocabulario, leísmo, laísmo,..) que andan por estos foros, el voseo es lo de menos –y lo más estable- a la hora de "complicarle" la vida a los estudiantes. 


Tezzaluna said:


> [...]However, I will not speak in the *tu* form in the forum because it is not who I am, it is not how I speak, and because I feel I must be true to the Spanish I was taught from infancy. In my opinion, to change to *tu* would be to deny the Spanish of my parents and grandparents and to pretend to be who I am not.[...]




Saludos a todos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Julquette said:


> Excelente pregunta. Siempre me ha molestado que otros argentinos hablen de tú cuando se dirigen a otro hispanohablante ¿es para que los otros los entiendan o solamente de afectados nomás? No lo sé y detesto a quienes lo hacen (muchos incluso en conversaciones orales... lo peor de lo peor... ¡lo he visto en profesores universitarios en congresos de hispanistas, por ejemplo!)
> Sin embargo entiendo usar el tú en lugar del vos cuando se habla con estudiantes o personas no hispanohablantes, que no tienen un perfecto nivel de castellano. Hacerlo sería complicarlos innecesariamente.
> ¿Me entendés?


 Si tenés razón, de que otra manera nos familiarizaremos con la forma de hablar en otras latitudes.
  Debés de escribir como hablás. ¿No?
  Cómo me salió el voseo…


----------



## Kangy

Yo siempre hablo de *vos*, no me sale naturalmente el *tú*.


----------



## Sidjanga

En conversaciones con argentinos (sobre todo varones) ya me pasó varias veces que al principio de la conversación usaban el _tú_, cuando eran todavía muy conscientes de la procedencia de su interlocutora y del hecho de que el castellano no es mi lengua materna, y no querían "complicarme" la vida, o lo que sea .

Y a medida que la conversación se iba avivando y ellos se iban soltando más y concentrando más en el tema de la conversación que en mi trasfondo lingüístico, se pasaban al _vos_.

Me parece que eso de qué pronombre se usa influyen también un montón de factores emocionales. 
Parece que en el caso de gente que generalmente tiende a usar el _tú_ con personas de otras partes (no voseantes), el pronombre que finalmente usan en cada situación (_tú_ o _vos_) -además de de las cosas conscientes ya mencionadas- depende mucho de la cercanía/distancia emocional percibida y de la implicación en el tema.


----------



## Dandee

*¿Por qué los argentinos hablan de tú en los foros?*

Yo voseo cuando hablo, no podría hablar de "tú" porque no me saldría naturalmente. Además mi acento argentino me delataría instantáneamente. Deben haber muy pocas cosas en el mundo más plástico-artificiales que un argentino diciendo "Tú eres....."
Cuando participo de chats, foros o transacciones por internet siempre hablo de "tú" por los siguientes motivos:

1- Porque a veces los argentinos no somos muy cálidamente aceptados, entonces el mimetismo evita ciertos sesgos indeseados.
2- Porque hablar de "tú" es el estándar de la mayoría hispano hablante, por lo que obviamente la minoría somos quienes debemos adaptarnos. Además el voseo es una degeneración del lenguaje.
3- Porque en Chile tratar de "vos" a las personas es, en ciertos casos, despreciativo, no sé si es lo iguál en otros países. Para evitar suceptibilidades recurro a la seguridad del "tú".
4- Porque los voseadores somos considerados especiales o extraños, por eso nos convierten en objetos de estudio, lo que a veces hace que se distraiga la atención más en nosotros que en el tema central.
5- Porque hablar de "tú" es más suave, melodioso y más romántico cuando la situación lo requiere.

Saludos.


----------



## Sidjanga

Interesante.

¿Pero por qué razones habría de adaptarse la minoría a la mayoría?
Para que todas las "minorías" (en términos lingüísticos) se adaptaran a las respectivas mayorías, habría que unificar todo el idioma en muchísimos aspectos, abolir cualquier regionalismo y acabar con la variedad y riqueza lingüísticas, que son de hecho lo que hacen interesante y fascinante el idioma (cualquier variedad, y seguramente no sólo el voseo; ¿y quién dijo que éste era una "degeneración" del lenguaje? Ni la misma RAE lo ve así).

No creo que (3) sea aplicable a otros países, pero veamos qué dicen los demás.

(4) Eso, de ser así, es posible que se deba justamente a que mucho no lo usan "en público".

(5) Discrepo por lo menos en lo que se refiere al voseo pronominal y al imperativo. 
Por lo menos a mis oídos, el pronombre _tú_ suena -o puede sonar- mucho más directo o incluso "acusador" que _vos_: _¡Fuiste tú quien ...!_

Y respecto del imperativo, por lo menos a mí me suena mucho más suave decir _vení_, o _tené cuidado_ que _ven_, o _ten cuidado_. 
Los últimos, más que a invitación o a una recomendación de alguien que está preocupado por mí, me suenan a órdenes.

Saludos


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Mateamargo said:


> _En Chile y Perú, la norma culta prefiere el tuteo, y el uso del voseo carece de prestigio e indica un nivel inferior cultural. _
> 
> Saludos,
> Mateamargo


 
Mate,

Creo que el artículo que citas está equivocado en cuanto al voseo como indicativo de un nivel cultural inferior, o por lo menos carece de una interpretación precisa del fenómeno en Perú. ¿En Perú se usa el vos? Por supuesto; pero casi exclusivamente en la zona de la sierra, y no en toda. Es cierto que en la sierra el nivel educativo (que no necesariamente el cultural) es menor que en la costa y quizá por eso la autora piense que el uso de voseo se considera un estigma de un nivel cultural bajo. Y también es cierto que la norma culta prefiere el tuteo y que todos los documentos oficiales están redactados de esa manera. Pero en todo caso el voseo sería un indicativo de la proveniencia de la sierra, mas no de tener un nivel cultural inferior.

Regresando al tema de la discusión, no me había fijado en el fenómeno del uso del tú por parte de los foreros argentinos. Creo que es una muestra de delicadeza hacia la comunidad, y no porque su uso sea incorrecto, claro, sino para lograr una especie de "idioma común", y se agradece ese gesto. No creo que signifique una pérdida de la riqueza regional, sino simplemente un esfuerzo extra para lograr una mayor fluidez en los foros. De la misma manera en que un peruano pueda tratar de evitar usos y jergas locales para no confundir al forero desprevenido.

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Dandee

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Mate,
> 
> 
> Regresando al tema de la discusión, no me había fijado en el fenómeno del uso del tú por parte de los foreros argentinos. Creo que es una muestra de delicadeza hacia la comunidad, y no porque su uso sea incorrecto, claro, sino para lograr una especie de "idioma común", y se agradece ese gesto. No creo que signifique una pérdida de la riqueza regional, sino simplemente un esfuerzo extra para lograr una mayor fluidez en los foros. De la misma manera en que un peruano pueda tratar de evitar usos y jergas locales para no confundir al forero desprevenido.
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> *Erasmo.*


 
Exactamente eso Erasmo. Saludos y gracias para el buen entendedor.

Dandee.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola.

No vine a "no entender", mis disculpas si se me pudo entender mal.

Arriba sólo expuse mi punto de vista porque ésta era una de las preguntas de quien inició este hilo, cómo veíamos el asunto quienes no tenemos el castellano como lengua materna.





ERASMO_GALENO said:


> [...] No creo que signifique una pérdida de la riqueza regional, sino simplemente un esfuerzo extra para lograr una mayor fluidez en los foros. De la misma manera en que un peruano pueda tratar de evitar usos y jergas locales para no confundir al forero desprevenido. [...]


 Yo no veo en qué sentido podría sufrir realmente la fluidez en los foros. Y sí percibo el no usar el voseo como disminución considerable de la riqueza del idioma; además una, como creo, completamente innecesaria, dado que hay un sinfín de otros elementos lingüísticos mucho más "aptos" para confundir (errores gramaticales extendidos [que por cierto abundan], vocabulario muy regional).
Como "jerga local", el voseo está muy extendido en muchos países.

Sin duda alguna, el número de hispanohablantes para quienes el voseo es el trato diario normal y corriente supera fácilmente el de quienes usan en la península el *vosotros.*
No obstante, jamás vi a nadie de esa "minoría peninsular" en estos foros quien, en vez de escribir _vosotros_, se pasara al uso consecuente de _ustedes_ para la segunda persona del plural, a fin de adaptarse a la abrumadora mayoría de hablantes americanos y canarios, para quienes no "existen" ni el pronombre _vosotros _ni las correspondientes formas verbales (o también para no confundir a los estudiantes de castellano que aprendieron o aprenden el español americano, y no el peninsular).

Para mí, el voseo es un elemento importante y perfectamente válido del castellano, reconocido por la RAE, usado en muchos países y, con mucho, demasiado extendido como para ser considerado un fenómeno regional que convenga evitar para no confundir.

Me pone triste que tanta gente vea necesidad (?) de pasarse al tú.

Saludos.


----------



## Elibennet

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos, Sigianga.Una cosa es usar regionalismos lexicales (palabras que sólo se usan en una región), y otra distinta es usar el voceo. A mi personalmente no me gusta que los argentinos cambien al tu "para adaptarse." El vos para nosotros es una marca registrada, y no debemos perderla cuando estamos en un ámbito internacional.


----------



## MarX

Sigianga said:


> Sin duda alguna, el número de hispanohablantes para quienes el voseo es el trato diario normal y corriente supera fácilmente el de quienes usan en la península el *vosotros.*
> No obstante, jamás vi a nadie de esa "minoría peninsular" en estos foros quien, en vez de escribir _vosotros_, se pasara al uso consecuente de _ustedes_ para la segunda persona del plural, a fin de adaptarse a la abrumadora mayoría de hablantes americanos y canarios, para quienes no "existen" ni el pronombre _vosotros _ni las correspondientes formas verbales (o también para no confundir a los estudiantes de castellano que aprendieron o aprenden el español americano, y no el peninsular).


Sigianga brought up a fact that many Spanish speakers are not aware of:

The *voseantes* outnumbers the *vosotroseantes*.

The number of *vosotroseantes* is approximately 43.117.000, whereas the population of Argentina, Nicaragua, Paraguay, Costa Rica, and Uruguay is more than sixty million. This doesn't take into account yet the *voseantes* in other countries.

But my focus is not the numbers here, but the irony behind it. Because it's true that no *vosotroseante* would come to the idea to switch to *ustedes*.

But I'm not blaming the Argentines or any other *voseantes* here. Many of them are not aware at all of the fact Sigianga presented.

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## totor

Interesante hilo, que habría pasado por alto de no ser por mi amiga Karin/Sigianga (a quien empecé tratando de tú hasta que me di cuenta que le gustaba más que la tratara de vos), que me puso sobre aviso.

Después de leerlo completo, sin perder un solo post, sólo puedo decir lo siguiente:

Yo soy uno de aquellos que trata de tú a los españoles y demás latinoamericanos que no utilizan el vos (no sabía que había tantos como dijo Irisheyes).

¿Por qué lo hago?

Pues porque me encanta el tú, simplemente.

Ni por afectación, ni por corrección, ni para que me entiendan mejor, ni por postura, ni para no complicarles la vida, ni nada que se le parezca.

Me gusta el tú, me gusta mucho. A mí, personalmente, me parece más melodioso y dulce, y comparto plenamente el ítem 5 de Dandee:



Dandee said:


> 5- Porque hablar de "tú" es más suave, melodioso y más romántico cuando la situación lo requiere.



Claro, no sería nunca tan necio como para hablarle de tú a un argentino por esa razón, así como tampoco le hablaría en ruso aunque también me encante ese idioma.

Así que, mientras hable con los tú-parlantes, los trataré de tú (salvo que ellos mismos me pidan el vos), y lo lamentaré mucho por la diversidad.


----------



## luis masci

Lo que veo, es que en general, se toma como el estereotipo argentino, al porteño (gente de Buenos Aires para quien no lo sepa), con todas sus características, y se dice entonces que los argentinos hablan y actúan de determinada manera, cuando en realidad se están refiriendo exclusivamente a los argentinos que viven en Bs As.
Esto es así, no sólo para quienes nos ven desde afuera, sino que parece serlo también para los porteños. Lo que digo no es una crítica, sino más bien lo menciono como una curiosa característica que parece dar la gran ciudad. No he visto que nadie mencionara que en Santiago de Estero por ejemplo, la gente si bien vosea, mantiene el verbo en la misma forma que si tuteara; y creo que no lo mencionan porque simplemente lo desconocen. 
Ejemplo para que se entienda: “vos sales” en vez de “vos salís”- “vos vienes” en vez de “vos venís” etc.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

luis masci said:


> Ejemplo para que se entienda: “vos sales” en vez de “vos salís”- “vos vienes” en vez de “vos venís” etc.



En Bolivia también .... no me había dado cuenta que se encuentre esto en otros lugares.


----------



## Einfach.

Siempre hablo de vos, asi que no me siento identificado  .


----------



## xeneize

Hola!

Dandee....no podría estar más en desacuerdo con vos, y te lo voy a explicar:





Dandee said:


> *¿Por qué los argentinos hablan de tú en los foros?*
> 
> Yo voseo cuando hablo, no podría hablar de "tú" porque no me saldría naturalmente. Además mi acento argentino me delataría instantáneamente. Deben haber muy pocas cosas en el mundo más plástico-artificiales que un argentino diciendo "Tú eres....."
> Cuando participo de chats, foros o transacciones por internet siempre hablo de "tú" por los siguientes motivos:
> 
> 1- Porque a veces los argentinos no somos muy cálidamente aceptados, entonces el mimetismo evita ciertos sesgos indeseados.
> 
> Me parecería en serio muy triste si algún argentino llega a hacer esto (o algún hablante de algún idioma en general), de ser así todos deberíamos hacerlo por cualquier cosa, porque discriminaciones hay dondequiera, y desafortunadamente mucho más graves de la "supuesta" del voseo...Que sin embargo yo por suerte no aprecié nunca, es más: siempre aprecié simpatía, agrado y tuve buena acogida por vosear. Así que, no dejaría de hacer esto ni de joda.
> 
> 2- Porque hablar de "tú" es el estándar de la mayoría hispano hablante, por lo que obviamente la minoría somos quienes debemos adaptarnos. Además el voseo es una degeneración del lenguaje.
> 
> No entiendo porque una minoría se tendría que adaptar a una supuesta mayoría. De ser así, todas las minorías del mundo tuvieran que hacerlo, sería el fin. Y eso entonces, creo, empezando por los españoles que hablan de vosotros, mucho más minoría que los argentinos que vosean.
> Y así con todos los usos y regionalismos. Más valdría inventar desde foja cero un nuevo español artificial, entonces...Por suerte me parece que no haya ningún fenómeno de este tipo de "adaptación".
> En cuanto a la "degeneración", no me parece que el voseo lo sea en absoluto, es una variante más, de igual prestigio que el tuteo, nomás.
> 
> 3- Porque en Chile tratar de "vos" a las personas es, en ciertos casos, despreciativo, no sé si es lo iguál en otros países. Para evitar suceptibilidades recurro a la seguridad del "tú".
> 
> Tampoco eso experimenté, en serio. Sí hay cierto recelo entre chilenos y argentinos, a veces, y es recíproco, pero nada más que eso. No me parece debido al voseo y no lo noté nunca, siempre hablé de vos a chilenos, y nunca el mínimo problema. Los chilenos saben muy bien que en la Argentina se vosea, así que ¿cómo lo irían a entender como un desprecio?...Entiendo que vos vivís ahí y estás expuesto a un contacto mucho más intenso que yo, y en algunos casos no está mal adaptarse, pero únicamente por exigencias personales temporarias, según yo.
> Por lo general, te diría que quién te juzga mal por cómo hablás, capaz ni merezca que le hables...
> 
> 4- Porque los voseadores somos considerados especiales o extraños, por eso nos convierten en objetos de estudio, lo que a veces hace que se distraiga la atención más en nosotros que en el tema central.
> 
> Eso lo noté únicamente en lo positivo, mirá. En España, es cierto, llama la atención, y son nomás sonrisas, simpatía, buena onda...Es una de las razones por las cuales nunca se me ocurrió dejar el voseo...
> Además, a mí me gusta mucho explicar otros usos, compartir los míos, y no me afecta para nada explicar alguna palabra etc, al contrario me da mucho gusto.
> Lo que sí hago es evitar muchos argentinismos que no entenderían: se atascaría el discurso, o bien, me pasa muchas veces, ellos siguen por no cortarme, pero me doy cuenta de que no cazaron bien la palabra.
> También en esto, los españoles me caen muy bien, muy raras veces te interrumpen, y para ahorrar dudas, evito las palabras de que estoy seguro que no entenderían. Pero el voseo lo entienden sin ningún esfuerzo, les hace gracia y les gusta a todos....Evitar el voseo sería como que pronunciara la "ll" como lo hacen ellos.
> 
> 5- Porque hablar de "tú" es más suave, melodioso y más romántico cuando la situación lo requiere.
> 
> Discrepo totalmente, lo siento, pero para mí más melódico y romántico que el voseo no existe...Parafraseando a Borges, me parece cuento que el voseo nació, estoy seguro de que es eterno, es poesía pura.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Volviendo a los argentinos que hablan de tú en los foros, yo creo que, aunque me imagino que no lo admitirán nunca, en algunos casos acá hay algo que tendría que ver...no sé qué...
Me acuerdo de que Jorge Valdano hablaba de "miedo escénico" para referirse a los que iban a jugar al Bernabéu...Sin ser muy atrevido, me parece notar algo en alguna manera similar, como que no lleguen a soltarse y desembarazarse totalmente, como lo harían hablando de vos, y prefieran mantener un perfil bajo, sin delatar todo...
No sé, es mi impresión 
Igual, en la vida diaria nunca encontré a un argentino que hablaba de tú, y ni siquiera me parece en los chats (cuando chateaba...), me parece algo bien de este foro...huy... 
Un saludo a todos ustedes/vosotros/vosotras/vos/tú


----------



## Sidjanga

xeneize said:


> [...]
> Igual, en la vida diaria nunca encontré a un argentino que hablaba de tú [...]


Yo sí, y bastante, pero eso tampoco lo entiendo (por qué lo hacen), sobre todo ente gente conocida; o en una ocasión con desconocidos, aunque en ese momento yo ya les había contado que venía de casa de unos amigos argentinos.

A veces, algunos [argentinos] alternan el voseo con el tuteo en una misma conversación con la(s) misma(s) persona(s), y siempre que me pasa esto me da la impresión de que las "fases de tuteo" se deben justamente a lo que sugerís vos:


xeneize said:


> [...] como que no lleguen a soltarse y desembarazarse totalmente, [...]


Saludos a todos


----------



## argentina84

Sigianga said:


> A veces, algunos [argentinos] alternan el voseo con el tuteo en una misma conversación con la(s) misma(s) persona(s)


 
Si Sigianga (¡Hola!) A mí me pasa que a veces mezclo el tú y el vos en una misma conversación, pero sólo cuando hablo con personas mayores, con quienes no estoy segura si van a aceptar un trato más personal.Es una cuestión de respeto.

El problema se resuelve cuando ellos me dicen "podés tutearme".

Y prometo hablar siempre de "vos" de ahora en más. 

¡Muchos saludos!
Argentina84


----------



## Mate

argentina84 said:


> Si Sigianga (¡Hola!) A mí me pasa que a veces mezclo el tú y el vos en una misma conversación, pero sólo cuando hablo con personas mayores, con quienes no estoy segura si van a aceptar un trato más personal.Es una cuestión de respeto.
> 
> El problema se resuelve cuando ellos me dicen "podés tutearme".
> 
> Y prometo hablar siempre de "vos" de ahora en más.
> 
> ¡Muchos saludos!
> Argentina84


Hola Argentina84:

Creo que aquí hay una confusión que merece ser aclarada en beneficio de todos.

El vos y el tú son equivalentes y se usan en el trato "más personal", con las personas a quienes conocés o con tus pares en general. 

En cambio el trato de usted por lo general se reserva para las personas mayores o para dirigirse a quienes puedan, a nuestro juicio, mostrar alguna incomodidad al ser tratadas de vos.

Saludos,

Mate


----------



## anthodocheio

Mateamargo y Argentina84:

Ya sé que ambos son argentinos. Sólo quiero mostrar acá algo que leí en otro hilo... 






darthblue said:


> de todas formas, no es muy probable que un argentino no tutee a la gente...





Carmen Díaz C said:


> La gracia que tienen len Argentina que al utilizar el VOS, lo hacen con todas las personas y no se nota la diferenciacomo en Chile, les decimos a las personas a quien se les da un gran respeto como USTED, y a las personas de iguales a menores de TU, esto tambien va dependiendo de los niveles sociales porque tambien se usa en los niveles altos el TU para los tratos a todos


 
Yo entiendo que para un argentino es algo más formal, hablar de tú...


----------



## Mate

Hola anthodocheio:

Intentaré aclarar las cosas.

1. Lo que dice darthblue es cierto; acostumbramos tutear (en realidad "vosear") a toda la gente, sin distinción de edad, estatus social ni otras. Pero no deja de ser una generalización, ya que hay gente mayor (>50/60) que no acostumbra tutear, tal vez porque ha sido formada en otra época y no se adaptó a la moda actual.

Algunas excepciones: los empleados no suelen tutear a sus empleadores, los camareros de un restaurante de categoría no suelen tutear a los clientes, los periodistas no suelen tutear a los ministros, secretarios, jueces, etc.
Sin embargo, los jóvenes empleados de comercios dedicados a la venta de indumentaria sí suelen tratar de "vos" a todos (a todos los menores de 60, más o menos).

2. Cuando digo tutear, me refiero a tratar al otro de "vos", ya que nadie en la Argentina utiliza el "tú", ni aún de manera formal.

Saludos,

Mate


----------



## Sidjanga

Mateamargo said:


> Hola Argentina84:
> 
> Creo que aquí hay una confusión que merece ser aclarada en beneficio de todos.
> 
> El vos y el tú son equivalentes y se usan en el trato "más personal", con las personas a quienes conocés o con tus pares en general.
> 
> En cambio el trato de usted por lo general se reserva para las personas mayores o para dirigirse a quienes puedan, a nuestro juicio, mostrar alguna incomodidad al ser tratadas de vos.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Mate


Hola:

Quizá no haya confusión; lo que describe Argentina84 sería perfectamente válido y normal en el Uruguay, donde el tú entre los diferentes formas de trato funciona (todavía) como una especie de "intermediario" entre el vos y el usted.

Según tengo entendido, también en la Argentina hay regiones donde sí se usa el tú, o donde quizá, en lo que concierne al trato, se den unos "fenómenos" similares a los de la orilla de enfrente. (?)

Saludos a todos


----------



## Rayines

Sigianga said:


> Hola:
> 
> Según tengo entendido, también en la Argentina hay regiones donde sí se usa el tú, o donde quizá, en lo que concierne al trato, se den unos "fenómenos" similares a los de la orilla de enfrente. (?)
> 
> Saludos a todos


No Sigi, no usamos el *tú *ni por error , a diferencia de nuestros países vecinos. Tengo entendido que en Chile sí es común, y en Uruguay, ya sabemos, se da el fenómeno mixto de decir "¿Tú venís?". Puede ser que en algunas regiones del noroeste, cercanas a Bolivia, se combine el "¿Vos vienes?".


----------



## martikea

5- Porque hablar de "tú" es más suave, melodioso y más romántico cuando la situación lo requiere.

A mi parecer eso va en gustos.. En España gusta el voseo argentino y resulta más meloso,suave,romántico..tiene éxito vaya!  pero que pasa con cosas cómo lo que he visto en este hilo: Madre=vieja. Aquí es utilizado como un desprecio a la madre, por gente sin cultura o como algo entre gente joven para demostrar "algo" sobre ellos mismos..
Quizá no sea así en algunas partes de latinoamérica, pero un estudiante debe saber que no se puede utilizar todo igual en todas partes. 
Y si sabe tutear y vocear, pues mejor.


----------



## Sidjanga

> Y si sabe tutear y vo*s*ear, pues mejor.





martikea said:


> 5[...]
> Quizá no sea así en algunas partes de latinoamérica, pero un estudiante debe saber que no se puede utilizar todo igual en todas partes.


Bueno, usar, claro que se puede usar todo en todas partes.

Otra cosa es qué será lo que tus interlocutores entiendan si la palabra empleada significa otra cosa en su región de origen, o ahí no significa nada. 
Por cierto hay también -lógicamente- unas cuantas palabras que en la península se usan muchísimo y que sin embargo conviene no usar en América, o por lo menos no en los mismos contextos  (para no ofender o quedar raro, o simplemente a fin de no ser entendido muy mal o en absoluto).

Además, me da la impresión de que muchos estudiantes del castellano (por el estudio formal y profundo del idioma) son mucho más conscientes de esas diferencias lexicales que se dan entre los diferentes países o regiones de habla hispana que muchos hispanohablantes de toda la vida.

No me da la impresión de que haya muchos hispanohablantes de toda la vida que se quiebren mucho la cabeza sobre qué palabras "conviene" usar o no con cierto interlocutor de otras latitudes y longitudes; lo normal parece ser, lógicamente, que se parta de la idea de que, al hablar el mismo idioma, el otro ya me va a entender sin más.

Por lo demás, es prácticamente imposible informarse de antemano sobre cualquier eventualidad de diferencias lexicales (o de otra índole) a las que se pudiera encontrar uno al cambiarse de país o interlocutor.
Yo creo que, en una conversación con un interlocutor que aprendió el idioma en otro lado, al escuchar de él una palabra aparentemente fuera de contexto, se debería tener la flexibilidad mental y hacer un esforcito por imaginar que cabe la posibillidad de que el sentido pretendido de la palabra en cuestión sea otro, o que tenga otras connotaciones que las a que uno está acostumbrado por su usual entorno lingüístico.

Es obviamente imposible aprenderse todas las acepciones o connotaciones en todos los rincones del mundo de habla hispana.

Saludos


----------



## argentina84

Mateamargo said:


> Hola anthodocheio:
> 
> Intentaré aclarar las cosas.
> 
> 1. Lo que dice darthblue es cierto; acostumbramos tutear (en realidad "vosear") a toda la gente, sin distinción de edad, estatus social ni otras. Pero no deja de ser una generalización, ya que hay gente mayor (>50/60) que no acostumbra tutear, tal vez porque ha sido formada en otra época y no se adaptó a la moda actual.
> 
> Algunas excepciones: los empleados no suelen tutear a sus empleadores, los camareros de un restaurante de categoría no suelen tutear a los clientes, los periodistas no suelen tutear a los ministros, secretarios, jueces, etc.
> Sin embargo, los jóvenes empleados de comercios dedicados a la venta de indumentaria sí suelen tratar de "vos" a todos (a todos los menores de 60, más o menos).
> 
> 2. Cuando digo tutear, me refiero a tratar al otro de "vos", ya que nadie en la Argentina utiliza el "tú", ni aún de manera formal.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Mate


 
Si! ¡Perdón! ¡Debí ser más técnica! Cuando dije que usaba el "tú" me referí a que a veces trato a las personas mayores de "usted" para mostrar respeto.


----------



## Mañolandia

pues yo tengo un problema con el voseo, resulta que los españoles que hablamos alguna otra lengua o dialecto latino distinto del castellano. En mi caso el plural de la segunda persona se conjuga de forma muy parecida al del voseo pero terminado en z. "podéz", "harez", "querez"... Así que cuando algún argentino me habla con el vos, inconscientemente miro atrás, por que creo que refiere a varias personas. No pasa nada, pero llama la atención.


----------



## Dandee

xeneize said:


> Hola!
> 
> Dandee....no podría estar más en desacuerdo con vos, y te lo voy a explicar:
> 
> 1- Porque a veces los argentinos no somos muy cálidamente aceptados, entonces el mimetismo evita ciertos sesgos indeseados.
> 
> Me parecería en serio muy triste si algún argentino llega a hacer esto (o algún hablante de algún idioma en general), de ser así todos deberíamos hacerlo por cualquier cosa, porque discriminaciones hay dondequiera, y desafortunadamente mucho más graves de la "supuesta" del voseo...Que sin embargo yo por suerte no aprecié nunca, es más: siempre aprecié simpatía, agrado y tuve buena acogida por vosear. Así que, no dejaría de hacer esto ni de joda.
> 
> 2- Porque hablar de "tú" es el estándar de la mayoría hispano hablante, por lo que obviamente la minoría somos quienes debemos adaptarnos. Además el voseo es una degeneración del lenguaje.
> 
> No entiendo porque una minoría se tendría que adaptar a una supuesta mayoría. De ser así, todas las minorías del mundo tuvieran que hacerlo, sería el fin. Y eso entonces, creo, empezando por los españoles que hablan de vosotros, mucho más minoría que los argentinos que vosean.
> Y así con todos los usos y regionalismos. Más valdría inventar desde foja cero un nuevo español artificial, entonces...Por suerte me parece que no haya ningún fenómeno de este tipo de "adaptación".
> En cuanto a la "degeneración", no me parece que el voseo lo sea en absoluto, es una variante más, de igual prestigio que el tuteo, nomás.
> 
> 3- Porque en Chile tratar de "vos" a las personas es, en ciertos casos, despreciativo, no sé si es lo iguál en otros países. Para evitar suceptibilidades recurro a la seguridad del "tú".
> 
> Tampoco eso experimenté, en serio. Sí hay cierto recelo entre chilenos y argentinos, a veces, y es recíproco, pero nada más que eso. No me parece debido al voseo y no lo noté nunca, siempre hablé de vos a chilenos, y nunca el mínimo problema. Los chilenos saben muy bien que en la Argentina se vosea, así que ¿cómo lo irían a entender como un desprecio?...Entiendo que vos vivís ahí y estás expuesto a un contacto mucho más intenso que yo, y en algunos casos no está mal adaptarse, pero únicamente por exigencias personales temporarias, según yo.
> Por lo general, te diría que quién te juzga mal por cómo hablás, capaz ni merezca que le hables...
> 
> 4- Porque los voseadores somos considerados especiales o extraños, por eso nos convierten en objetos de estudio, lo que a veces hace que se distraiga la atención más en nosotros que en el tema central.
> 
> Eso lo noté únicamente en lo positivo, mirá. En España, es cierto, llama la atención, y son nomás sonrisas, simpatía, buena onda...Es una de las razones por las cuales nunca se me ocurrió dejar el voseo...
> Además, a mí me gusta mucho explicar otros usos, compartir los míos, y no me afecta para nada explicar alguna palabra etc, al contrario me da mucho gusto.
> Lo que sí hago es evitar muchos argentinismos que no entenderían: se atascaría el discurso, o bien, me pasa muchas veces, ellos siguen por no cortarme, pero me doy cuenta de que no cazaron bien la palabra.
> También en esto, los españoles me caen muy bien, muy raras veces te interrumpen, y para ahorrar dudas, evito las palabras de que estoy seguro que no entenderían. Pero el voseo lo entienden sin ningún esfuerzo, les hace gracia y les gusta a todos....Evitar el voseo sería como que pronunciara la "ll" como lo hacen ellos.
> 
> 5- Porque hablar de "tú" es más suave, melodioso y más romántico cuando la situación lo requiere.
> 
> Discrepo totalmente, lo siento, pero para mí más melódico y romántico que el voseo no existe...Parafraseando a Borges, me parece cuento que el voseo nació, estoy seguro de que es eterno, es poesía pura.
> 
> Volviendo a los argentinos que hablan de tú en los foros, yo creo que, aunque me imagino que no lo admitirán nunca, en algunos casos acá hay algo que tendría que ver...no sé qué...
> Me acuerdo de que Jorge Valdano hablaba de "miedo escénico" para referirse a los que iban a jugar al Bernabéu...Sin ser muy atrevido, me parece notar algo en alguna manera similar, como que no lleguen a soltarse y desembarazarse totalmente, como lo harían hablando de vos, y prefieran mantener un perfil bajo, sin delatar todo...


 
Hola Xeneize:
La verdad es que leí este post tuyo inmediatamente después de que lo pusiste, preferí no responder al toque, lo mejor era contar hasta diez + diez + diez ...............
Yo creo que mis comentarios se pueden interpretar de varias maneras, pero de la forma en que vos lo hiciste......... A ver, tranquilito y con paciencia te explico que:
1- No *tenés* porqué estar de acuerdo conmigo ni con nadie porque son opiniones personales no sujetas a tener que llegar a un acuerdo. No es condición establecida de antemano.
2- Respecto de tu comentario del punto 1. No DEBEMOS, nadie DEBE, yo tampoco, es una elección, una preferencia mía que considero cómoda. No me someto ni subyugo a nada. Así que no gastes tristeza en eso. Si vos no viviste ciertas cosas, yo sí.
3- Respecto de tu comentario del punto 2. Cuando hablé de "TENER QUE" adaptarse no fue en términos absolutos o imperativos solo porque lo considero "mejor" para que los intercambios de comentarios corran sin distractores. ¿Vos creés que los españoles en general son conscientes de que en el resto de los hispanohablantes no usan el vosotros y que los argentinos en general saben que el resto no habla de vos???. Si es así estás muy equivocado.
4- Respecto de tu comentario del punto 3. No tienen nada que ver los recelos entre argentinos y chilenos. El trato de vos en Chile y *entre chilenos* es despectivo según el caso.
5- Respecto de tu comentario del punto 4. Me parece que no entendiste bien lo que dije.
6- Respecto de tu comentario del punto 5. Está bien, es tu gusto. Yo no perdería el tiempo en criticar los de los demás. Gustos son gustos.

Para finalizar: Te aseguro que tu teoría del miedo escénico en mi caso no aplica.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hace mucho que leí este hilo y no estoy seguro de que haya respuesta. Personalmente uso el voseo lo menos posible en los foros, y no porque lo considere una forma menor, equivocada o poco hablada de la lengua, sino todo lo contrario. Simplemente no quiero agregarle carga a los estudiantes de la lengua que están tratando de desenredar el complejo sistema verbal castellano poniéndole conjugaciones del voseo de Uruguay y la mayor parte de la Argentina.

Acá no se trata de una competencia sobre "cuan genuino es uno" sino de qué utilidad le encuentran quienes leen los hilos, no quienes los escriben. El uso del voseo "argentino" cuando no se habla de algo específico creo que trae varias confusiones, por ejemplo, que el voseo argentino es EL voseo, cuando hay otros voseos, más parecidos o bastante diferentes que son utilizados por decenas de millones de personas, y que son poco discutidos aquí, porque no están a la moda y porque en sus propios países se consideran coloquiales y poco dignos de una literatura "seria" que no sea costumbrista. Un chileno de la Zona Central, un paisa colombiano, un nicaragüense, o un guatemalteco, así como un habitante de Santa Cruz o de Chiapas, que maneja las formas del tú y del vos, aprendidas en su casa y en el sistema educativo, representa para mí el buen manejo de la lengua. Ellos se comunican con el "tú", de la misma manera que lo hacen millones de hablantes de países completos o casi completos, como México, España y Perú ¿Por qué he entonces de agregarle "color local" a la lengua para posible confusión de los que usan los hilos? [Si un hilo tiene 1000 lecturas, supongamos unas 300 de 200 humanos diferentes, una buena parte de esos humanos son estudiantes que no tienen un dominio profundo y automatizado de nuestra lengua como para que les resulte inocuo el continua cambio de trato]

En el fondo, discutir si se usa tú o vos, es discutir de las respuestas en segunda persona del singular y su conveniencia o no. En casi todas mis respuestas, no van a encontrar ninguna o casi ninguna conjugación de la segunda persona del singular, porque no son necesarias para las contestaciones, salvo cuando hace al tema del hilo, como en éste.

¿Se imagina si alguien pregunta cómo se dice "I want you to come"? y le contestan:

Si querés aprender el subjuntivo, tenés que practicar mucho. "I want you to come" se dice "quiero que vengas" o "quiero que vengás" según la persona y el país, así que aprendéte las dos (ya que estamo' comencemo' una discusión sobre si los enclíticos llevan tilde o no). A todo esto, otro contesta "también se dice 'quiero que vengái' ". Por supuesto, a estas alturas, el estudiante que preguntaba sobre lo básico del subjuntivo está vendiendo lo' libro' en Ebay y ya se decidió a aprender chino mandarín y a escribirlo con dentífrico porque es más fácil que digerir toda esta sarta de "genuinidades" de personas tan "auténticas" que a veces se olvidan de ser un poquito ellos y comenzar a pensar en los demás.

A lo largo de mi vida me he encontrado con decenas de personas que parecen hablar bien y con concierto, que parecen tener buenas ideas y que parecen ser pensantes y profundos. Cuando les pedí, en alguna ocasión, que escribieran lo que acababan de decir, o que me lo dictaran, repitiéndolo, no pudieron o se negaron (para esconder que no podían). Parecían ingeniosos, pero su memoria no les alcanzaba para recordar sus comentarios o no querían mostrar su caligrafía ininteligible, o su patética ortografía, o su falta de método para pensar, que les impedía recrear la misma idea dos minutos después, muy especialmente si para colmo tenía que ser con las mismas palabras. Esta realidad, que alcanzó mi consciencia ya entrado en la vida, me pasó constantemente en Buenos Aires, pero también en otras ciudades de la Argentina y en Madrid. Así que arrojar corchos con potencia y bocanadas de espuma cuando sólo se es cava de la más baja calidad puesta al sol, parece ser un defecto humano muy extendido. De ese mismo modo, muchos voseadores seriales contestan (los invito a hacer sus propias búsquedas): "tenes alguna opcion para resullt...", "...tenes en tu casa...", "...tenes que abrir un nuevo thread..." tenes rason!!!" lo cual obliga al lector a ser un especialista ... ni hablar de ponerle la tilde a "tú" y no ponérsela a "ti" ... bueno .... en realidad ....pensándolo bien ... voseen mucho chicos.


----------



## Sidjanga

Sigo sin entender por qué todo es aparentemente tan diferente (y tan plenamente aceptado y sin que se le ocurra a nadie cuestionarlo) en lo que concierne al uso del *vosotros* (con todas sus formas vebales relativamente complejas) por la "minoría“ de tan solo un diez por ciento de todos los hispanohablantes.

 Lo mismo vale para el uso de *le* como OD, cosa que sin duda alguna da lugar a muchísima confusión entre los estudiante del castellano (muchísima más que el voseo). 

Estas cosas tampoco las cuestiona (casi) nadie, o recomienda sustituirlas por *lo *o *ustedes, *respectivamente, al escribir en estos foros, a fin de evitar confusiones o no cargarles demasiado a los plagados estudiantes del idioma.

Por qué será?


----------



## michimz

I think that everybody should write exactly as they would speak (to a certain extent - I would not write_ I'm gonna...)_ and if you confuse somebody, that's great!!  When learning any language, the confusion is what makes the gears spin and that is how you _learn_ something! Reaching a point of total frustration, when learning a language, is when you have a breakthrough.  

Michimz


----------



## MarX

michimz said:


> I think that everybody should write exactly as they would speak (to a certain extent - I would not write_ I'm gonna...)_ and if you confuse somebody, that's great!! When learning any language, the confusion is what makes the gears spin and that is how you _learn_ something! Reaching a point of total frustration, when learning a language, is when you have a breakthrough.
> 
> Michimz


 
In the case of voseantes, it is quite weird for foreigners to imagine that one uses a pronoun and conjugation which one _never_ says in real life.
It's like English speakers writing _thou + its verb forms_. The difference being that _thou _is standard in no English speaking country, whereas _tú _is standard in many Spanish speaking countries.

What Sigianga said does make one wonder:
The Spaniards who say _vosotros_ never see the need to change to _ustedes_.
And the _vosotros_ conjugation is indeed more complicated than _vos_.

The most widely used -and in its respective areas accepted- conjugation of _vos_ is quite simple, with the only difference being that the present subjunctive form of _tú _is also used in Rioplatense (side by side with the _vos _form).

Saludo


----------



## Sidjanga

michimz said:


> I think that everybody should write exactly as they would speak (to a certain extent - I would not write_ I'm gonna...)_ and if you confuse somebody, that's great!!  When learning any language, the confusion is what makes the gears spin and that is how you _learn_ something! Reaching a point of total frustration, when learning a language, is when you have a breakthrough.
> .....




Hablar mal o no saber escribir/no conocer la ortografía es una cosa. 
Aprovechar, cuidar o incluso festejar la variedad y riqueza lingüísticas, otra.

Los usuarios de lo primero no aguantarán mucho en estos foros, o bien aprenderán rápido. 
Por y para los aficionados a lo segundo es que estos foros *existen.*

..


----------



## sarm

Personalmente, no creo que las personas voseantes debieran cambiar su característica forma de hablar aun cuando escriban en estos foros. Aquí tratamos de conformar una comunidad multicultural unida por nuestro interés compartido por la lengua y me parece incorrecto que nos autocensuremos con la sana intención de que nuestro mensaje sea más comprensible para la mayoría. Obviamente, cuando digo esto, no me refiero a comenzar a escribir modismos propios de nuestra zona geográfica que no entendería ni el más pintado, sino a esas pequeñas diferencias que nos hacen únicos frente a otras comunidades hispanoparlantes.

Como Español que soy, el voseo me parece una forma muy peculiar y agradable de hablar castellano. Quizás, porque a este lado del charco nos remonta a la edad de oro española, cuando en la península era de uso habitual y siempre nos ha denotado un trato de honor entre iguales, aunque ya románticamente pasado de moda.

Por otro lado, y refiriendome a nuestro característico "vosotros", es difícil que, a un español, se le oiga decir "ustedes" en el foro pues, por estos andurriales, es el equivalente plural del formal "usted". ¿Acaso a alguno de vosotros se os ocurriría tratar de usted a un compañero forero cuando partimos del caso de que aquí somos una comunidad de amigos que comparten una afición común? Para un español decir "ustedes" equivaldría a construir una muralla de formalidad entre nosotros, los españoles y vosotros, los americanos y por supuesto el resto de amigos interesados en esta bonita lengua procedentes de otros lugares del mundo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rayines

Me encantó tu mensaje sarm, con el que me siento identificada. Como ya aclaré antes, el *tú *sólo lo uso en los foros a los fines de que los que están aprendiendo la lengua no se confundan. Pero a veces se me escapa también con los españoles; pienso que me van a entender más rápido. Y aunque soy una melancólica por el voseo, y encantada lo uso cuando le respondo a un compañero forero argentino, o hasta a un estudiante muy avanzado, tiendo siempre al *tú* a los fines didácticos. Pero siendo esta una época de balances, aprovecho -ya que tu mensaje me da pie- a declararle nuevamente mi amor al *vos*, pero renovando al mismo tiempo un contrato temporal con el *tú *en estos foros cuando sea necesario su uso, sin sentir demasiado conflicto .
Gracias.


----------



## anthodocheio

sarm said:


> Por otro lado, y refiriendome a nuestro característico "vosotros", es difícil que, a un español, se le oiga decir "ustedes" en el foro pues, por estos andurriales, es el equivalente plural del formal "usted". ¿Acaso a alguno de vosotros se os ocurriría tratar de usted a un compañero forero cuando partimos del caso de que aquí somos una comunidad de amigos que comparten una afición común? Para un español decir "ustedes" *equivaldría a construir una muralla* de formalidad entre nosotros, los españoles y vosotros, los americanos y por supuesto el resto de amigos interesados en esta bonita lengua procedentes de otros lugares del mundo.


Así que, ¿tan mal *os* suena? ¿Y qué pasa con la idea de no cambiar lo que uno es? Hmmm Y yo que me he acostumbrado al “ustedes”...


> Como Español que soy, el voseo me parece una forma muy peculiar y agradable de hablar castellano. Quizás, porque a este lado del charco nos remonta a la edad de oro española, cuando en la península era de uso habitual y siempre nos ha denotado un trato de honor entre iguales, aunque ya románticamente pasado de moda.


¡Qué lindo que parece!


----------



## beatrizg

Aunque personalmente me encanta el *vos *argentino, entiendo que por razones didácticas Inés y otros foreros usan el *tú *para no confundir a los principiantes en este foro.   

Yo también me he convertido al *tú*, aunque por caminos y razones muy distintas.  En mi región se habla de *usted* y teniendo en cuenta que en el trato personal esto se interpreta como distancia, mi costumbre se ha convertido prácticamente en una barrera de comunicación con la mayoría de los hispanohablantes fuera de Colombia. Así que para evitar incomodidades, he optado por escribir y en algunos casos, hablar de *tú*. El cambio es más difícil en el habla. Me pregunto si también es así para los amigos argentinos, o si por el contrario el paso del *vos,* al *tú* y al *usted* se da naturalmente. 






Rayines said:


> Me encantó tu mensaje sarm, con el que me siento identificada. Como ya aclaré antes, el *tú *sólo lo uso en los foros a los fines de que los que están aprendiendo la lengua no se confundan. Pero a veces se me escapa también con los españoles; pienso que me van a entender más rápido. Y aunque soy una melancólica por el voseo, y encantada lo uso cuando le respondo a un compañero forero argentino, o hasta a un estudiante muy avanzado, tiendo siempre al *tú* a los fines didácticos. Pero siendo esta una época de balances, aprovecho -ya que tu mensaje me da pie- a declararle nuevamente mi amor al *vos*, pero renovando al mismo tiempo un contrato temporal con el *tú *en estos foros cuando sea necesario su uso, sin sentir demasiado conflicto .
> Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Querida Beatriz: ¡Qué alegría "leerte"! .
A ver si te entiendo, en Argentina, en el lenguaje coloquial, sólo usamos "vos" (ahora prácticamente con todo el mundo, excepto con personas muy mayores, o profesionales con quienes se establece una relación muy formal). En el resto de los casos, personas muy mayores, vendedores de más de 50 largos, colectiveros, etc., usamos "usted". Es decir que el "tú" no figura en nuestro lenguaje cotidiano. Y con respecto a usarlo o no en los foros, ya más o menos dimos la opinión. (En mi caso, si uso "vos" lo hago en una introducción, pero generalmente no en un ejemplo. El tú lo tengo exclusivamente reservado para este foro, o para chatear con algún amigo que está aprendiendo español).
Ahora, yo tenía entendido que en Colombia, el "usted" a veces era un signo de confianza, pero que usaban el "vos". ¿Lo que vos querés decir, es que entonces tenés que usar el tú para que te entiendan, ya que vivís en Grecia? ¿O el "vos" también es muestra de confianza, como acá?
¡Felicidades!


----------



## beatrizg

Querida Inés:
Gracias por la respuesta. Sólo quería saber si para los argentinos el hablar de *tú *sale naturalmente o si se siente un poco ajeno, forzado. 

En Colombia se usan todas las formas, así que no te sorprende que cada uno te hable a su manera.  El *vos* se utiliza sólo en dos o tres regiones. El *tú* es mucho más común y el *usted *lo usamos en mi región (los Santanderes) y un poco el el altiplano, en donde está Bogotá. 

En cuanto al uso del *usted* fuera de Colombia, no se tata de un problema de comprensión, es más bien que para el otro, español, mexicano, etc., se crea una  fomalidad que dificulta el acercamiento.


----------



## aleCcowaN

beatrizg said:


> Me pregunto si también es así para los amigos argentinos, o si por el contrario el paso del *vos,* al *tú* y al *usted* se da naturalmente.


El vos y el Usted lo tenemos automatizado y le asignamos uno u otro trato a cada quien según modelos institucionales (edad, relación, formalidad, etc.)  y depende de ambas personas que se tratan. Yo trato de usted al almacenero y al carnicero, y ellos me tratan de vos, aunque tenemos edades equiparables. Incluso podemos tener toda una conversación sin tener que usar los pronombres vos y Usted ni las conjugaciones verbales del caso. También se puede usar un usted informal y un vos más formal (que usa todas las conjugaciones en las cuales coincide la forma vos con la forma tú). Es un arte en su totalidad y debo decir que lo manejamos muy bien, incluso las personas con poca educación u originarias de ambientes rurales.

La forma tú es artificial para la mayoría de los argentinos. La aprendíamos en la escuela hace muchos años -hoy en día se aprende en Cartoon Network-. En forma escrita no tengo que hacer ningún esfuerzo para usar el tú, pero de allí a que suene natural es otra cosa. Para la mayoría de los argentinos el tú es más formal y suena tanto anticuado como ajeno cuando se lo usa en nuestro medio. De hecho, en nuestra boca -con nuestro acento- suena completamente artificioso. Lo cual desde luego no significa que no nos parezca moderno, espontáneo y fluido con los acentos de los países donde sí se lo usa.


----------



## anthodocheio

aleCcowaN said:


> Incluso podemos tener toda una conversación sin tener que usar los pronombres vos y Usted ni las conjugaciones verbales del caso. También se puede usar un usted informal y un vos más formal (que usa todas las conjugaciones en las cuales coincide la forma vos con la forma tú). Es un arte en su totalidad y debo decir que lo manejamos muy bien, incluso las personas con poca educación u originarias de ambientes rurales.


 
¡Hola a todos y feliz Navidad!

Alec, tu frase "es un arte en su totalidad" me intriga... No sé.. ¿Nos lo podrías explicar algo más?

Cris


----------



## aleCcowaN

anthodocheio said:


> ¡Hola a todos y feliz Navidad!
> 
> Alec, tu frase "es un arte en su totalidad" me intriga... No sé.. ¿Nos lo podrías explicar algo más?
> 
> Cris


Por ejemplo, el uso de la primera persona del plural puede tener un sentido más o menos recriminatorio (¿Qué hicimos hoy? ¡Cómo estamos hoy!) o puede significar un ofrecimiento en el que no se define si se está usando el pronombre tú o el pronombre Usted (¿Qué podemos llevar hoy? -es lo que me pregunta el carnicero cuando no me ve cara como para tutearme). Con esto se puede sostener una conversación sin usar los pronombres ni las formas verbales para vos y usted, aunque a veces se hace complicado eludir su uso.

El tema es infinito, pues se puede matizar la conversación de manera que el usted resulte bastante informal y el vos bastante formal, por medio de bromas, como ejemplo, para así suavizarlo, o por el uso insistente de los pronombres a modo de vocativo (el caso extremo es el che) para endurecerlo.


----------



## Dandee

En mi caso particular el paso del vos al tú no se dió naturalmente. Cuando llegué a Chile, me dí cuenta que en mi entorno yo era el único voseaba, que era un "extraño" en mi forma de hablar, agregado el condimento del acento. Para mí los demás, que hablaban de tú, eran como personajes de telenovela no argentina. Pasado el tiempo y con la llegada de la internet empecé a comunicarme con muchas personas de otros países hispano hablantes y recién en ese momento me dí cuenta de que efectívamente los argentinos eramos los "diferentes" y minoría (me refiero únicamente al voseo argentino con todas sus conjugaciones esclavas al voseo y otros aspectos característicos).
En algún momento empecé a experimentar el hablar de tú (en realidad solo a escribir de tú) y comprobé que no era tan difícil, a pesar de la sensación de artificialidad o falsedad que me embargaba al principio. Consideré ese cambio como una necesidad para adaptarme a la mayoría por los motivos que ya he explicado anteriormente y porque además considero inadecuado el uso del vos como una forma universalizada. Me parece que, si el voseo, aunque se diga que no es un "mal hablar" es demasiado local e individualista. Como también ya lo he dicho, no me someto al "tú" solo lo uso en honor a la mayoría, pero únicamente en la forma escrita.
Tal vez el voseo sea un recurso de menos valía en lo artístico como para que se establezca soberánamente y excluya definitívamente al "tú", de hecho ni en los tangos de tan íntima insipración rioplatense lo ha logrado:

Fracción de la letra del tango "Tú":

"Tú, milagrosa musiquita de cristal
tú me enseñaste a sonreír y a perdonar".

Y así muchos otros.

Ahora que me doy cuenta muchos argentinos ¡y más aún los más porteños! practican el tú sin darse cuenta y sin sentirlo artificial.

Saludos.


----------



## MarX

Dandee said:


> a los argentinos que no lo saben en el 90% (solo para dar una cifra) de los países hispanos se habla de Tu, menos en Argentina, Uruguay y tal vez algún otro.
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


Querría sólo aclarar que por lo menos 87 millones de hispanohablantes nativos hablan de *vos*. Es el número de los habitantes de los países donde *vos *predomina (Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, El Salvador, Honduras, Guatemala). No incluídos son los voseantes en Colombia (por lo menos 14 millones), Venezuela (3,6 millones), y otros países.
Tampoco incluí los chilenos (16,5 milliones) que vosean (verbal) sólo en el habla informal.

En Hispanoamérica, sólo en 3 países (de 19) no existe el voseo: Cuba, República Dominicana, y Perú (aun acá hay restos del voseo).

Aproximadamente 40 millones españoles usan *vosotros* (menos canarios y andaluces occidentales).

25%-30% de los hispanohablantes son voseantes.
10% utilizan *vosotros*.


A mí me da igual si alguien escribe de *vos* o *tú*. En tanto no se critiquen unos a otros.
Quiero sólo clarificar los hechos. 

Saludos y Paz


----------



## DCPaco

MarX said:


> Querría sólo aclarar que por lo menos 88 millones de hispanohablantes nativos hablan de *vos*. Es el número de los habitantes de los países donde *vos *predomina (Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, El Salvador, Honduras, Guatemala). No incluídos son los voseantes en Colombia (por lo menos 13 millones), Venezuela (3,6 millones), y otros países.
> Tampoco incluí los chilenos (16,5 milliones) que vosean (verbal) sólo en el habla informal.
> 
> En Hispanoamérica, sólo en 3 países (de 19) no existe el voseo: Cuba, República Dominicana, y Perú (aun acá hay restos del voseo).
> 
> Aproximadamente 40 millones españoles usan *vosotros* (menos canarios y andaluces occidentales).
> 
> 25%-30% de los hispanohablantes son voseantes.
> 10% utilizan *vosotros*.
> 
> 
> A mí me da igual si alguien escribe de *vos* o *tú*. En tanto no se critiquen unos a otros.
> Quiero sólo clarificar los hechos.
> 
> Saludos y Paz


 
México no fue representado en tus estadísticas.  En México, no voseamos; no obstante, me parece que en Chiapas, por la presencia centroamericana quizá exista la tendencia a vosear.

Sin embargo, es imprescindible entender que el voseo de los países voseantes varía.

Sólo en los ríoplatenses he escuchado y visto el voseo con una conjugación estandarizada.  En los centroamericanos, he visto que el voseo no se rige a las normas del voseo.

P.ej.:

Argentina:  ¿Vos quién *sos*? ("sos" es conjugación de vos latinoamericano)
El Salvador:  ¿Quién *eres *vos? ("eres" es conjugación de tú)


----------



## mal67

> Sólo en los ríoplatenses he escuchado y visto el voseo con una conjugación estandarizada. En los centroamericanos, he visto que el voseo no se rige a las normas del voseo.
> 
> P.ej.:
> 
> Argentina:  ¿Vos quién *sos*? ("sos" es conjugación de vos latinoamericano)
> El Salvador:  ¿Quién *eres *vos? ("eres" es conjugación de tú)



Quizás será así en El Salvador, pero no es ninguna regla general para Centroamérica: p.ej., en Costa Rica el voseo tiene la conjugación que debe tener (sos, hablás, etc.); creo que lo mismo pasa en Nicaragua también.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador:*

Este hilo, que ya cumplió más de dos años de vida, ha sido originalmente formulado como una invitación a exponer opiniones personales (ver título).

Los lineamientos actuales han sido modificados de modo que dichas opiniones no pueden ya formar parte de la  pregunta original. 

En cuanto al voseo en general, hay varias discusiones que tratan de él en el foro Sólo Español. 

Gracias por su comprensión.

Hilo cerrado.


----------



## javandy

Soy argentino. En general, yo hablo de tú con los no argentinos, o sea con aquellos que no usan el "vos" en su vida cotidiana. Reconozco que lo hago porque mentalmente para mí hay una gradación en las fórmulas: "Usted" para el máximo respeto, "vos" para la máxima familiaridad con otros argentinos y "tú" como término medio. Me da la impresión que "vosear" a un no argentino sería imponerle una forma de tratamiento al que no está acostumbrado. Yo trabajo en un entorno español (ibérico) y si usara el "vos" no pararían hacérmelo notar, de tomarme medio en broma, de contestarme repitiendo todo el tiempo "che", otro argentinismo.
No olviden que hasta los años 60 la enseñanza argentina trató de desterrar el voseo como uso impropio. Yo nací en 1960 y a lo mejor algo me queda de ese complejo de inferioridad, aunque sea inconsciente. 
Por otra parte, vivo en Europa, pero cada vez que visito mi país de origen, me cuesta usar el "vos" con todo el mundo, como se estila actualmente. El "usted" casi ha desaparecido del uso oral cotidiano.


----------

